# OCR Composite 2 (comprison shopping thoughts)



## End_User (Aug 1, 2004)

*OCR Composite 2 (comparison shopping thoughts)*

Just placed an order for an OCR Composite 2 from my LBS. They said lead time from Giant was long, like June! That is nuts, but they will probably get one from one of their other shops if it arrives next week as planned. Hope that works out.

I was comparing this to the Specialized Roubaix Elite 3-ring, and it was a difficult decision. Although the Specialized might be considered better by some, like the carbon steerer and carbon cranks are sweet advantages, I could not stand the silly Zertz inserts. That was the deal killer. What a gimmick, in my opinion. Do these things fall-out, or wear out? Do they dis-color over time? They remind me of sneakers in the 80s and are a bit ugly as well. They may feel nice (if they do anything measureable at all), but I bet it will be a short-lived design.

I think the OCR has a nice advantage with the Ultegra-10 versus the 9 on the Roubaix as well, as far as a parts-value and servicable longevity is concerned, although I am not convinced 10 is any better than 9 technically. Better wheels on the OCR 2 with Shimano R550's versus the alex. OCR 2 has peddals, Roubaix does not. OCR is cheaper to boot. If you add up all the parts costs (lowest price on-line), the OCR2 is valued sever hundered dollars higher than the Roubaix elite. Ok, yes, some of the delta is due to the markup on Ultegra-10 or 9, but still a valid measure I think.


Anyway, just thought I'd share my thoughts on these. BTW, I ride Specialized MTBs and think they are great products. I think Giant has a killer product with the OCR-Composite line this year and will give the "higher-end" names a run for their money.


----------



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

So many people on this board are saying they can't get their hands on Giant composite frames, yet every store I walk into has them hanging in the window. Then again I live in California which is supposedly a priority market for bike makers, so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## BOppy (May 9, 2002)

*Which stores?*

Last year when I ordered my TCR composite (LBS in Cal.), I waited 6 weeks, but could have walked into a performance and bought two or three of them in my size...



pavedroad said:


> So many people on this board are saying they can't get their hands on Giant composite frames, yet every store I walk into has them hanging in the window. Then again I live in California which is supposedly a priority market for bike makers, so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## End_User (Aug 1, 2004)

BOppy said:


> Last year when I ordered my TCR composite (LBS in Cal.), I waited 6 weeks, but could have walked into a performance and bought two or three of them in my size...


I tried the performance stores here in Oregon but they were out still. One had an OCR1 I think... but not what I want. They all indicated a fairly long wait.


----------



## JerryD (Feb 27, 2005)

*No wait for me on my TCR Comp 2*

Same here I walked into my LBS in Atlanta GA and was abel to test ride a TCR Composite 2 right there. (they had an OCR too). I bought it the next day last week and am really happy with it - no wait!!!.  

I compared TCR to Specialized Roubaix and a few Trek models, Scott and thought the TCR was a great deal with component rich sets.. Had my first ride today and no second thoughts.


----------



## davidpweis (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi there.
I just purchased an OCR 2. Really excited.>I upgraded the wheels to Mavic SL's and also the handlebar to an aero.
Anyway, my LBS has one in stock in several sizes..If your interested, just email me.
[email protected]


End_User said:


> Just placed an order for an OCR Composite 2 from my LBS. They said lead time from Giant was long, like June! That is nuts, but they will probably get one from one of their other shops if it arrives next week as planned. Hope that works out.
> 
> I was comparing this to the Specialized Roubaix Elite 3-ring, and it was a difficult decision. Although the Specialized might be considered better by some, like the carbon steerer and carbon cranks are sweet advantages, I could not stand the silly Zertz inserts. That was the deal killer. What a gimmick, in my opinion. Do these things fall-out, or wear out? Do they dis-color over time? They remind me of sneakers in the 80s and are a bit ugly as well. They may feel nice (if they do anything measureable at all), but I bet it will be a short-lived design.
> 
> ...


----------



## End_User (Aug 1, 2004)

LBS says the OCR2 Composite might be in this weds! I hope Giant is feeding them good data.


----------



## skip0327 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Did you get your bike?*

I've narrowed the purchase of a new bike to these two bikes, however this is based on research - I haven't actually ridden either bike yet. My purpose for one of these bikes is to relieve constant neck pain from handlebars too low. Just curious how you like the bike - if you have it. Hopefully I can test the Specialized this weekend, Giants are not so easy to find in my neck of the woods.






End_User said:


> Just placed an order for an OCR Composite 2 from my LBS. They said lead time from Giant was long, like June! That is nuts, but they will probably get one from one of their other shops if it arrives next week as planned. Hope that works out.
> 
> I was comparing this to the Specialized Roubaix Elite 3-ring, and it was a difficult decision. Although the Specialized might be considered better by some, like the carbon steerer and carbon cranks are sweet advantages, I could not stand the silly Zertz inserts. That was the deal killer. What a gimmick, in my opinion. Do these things fall-out, or wear out? Do they dis-color over time? They remind me of sneakers in the 80s and are a bit ugly as well. They may feel nice (if they do anything measureable at all), but I bet it will be a short-lived design.
> 
> ...


----------



## End_User (Aug 1, 2004)

skip0327 said:


> I've narrowed the purchase of a new bike to these two bikes, however this is based on research - I haven't actually ridden either bike yet. My purpose for one of these bikes is to relieve constant neck pain from handlebars too low. Just curious how you like the bike - if you have it. Hopefully I can test the Specialized this weekend, Giants are not so easy to find in my neck of the woods.


No bike yet, tomorrow at the earliest!

I tried both, but the Giant was the OCR3 Composite --- I ordered the OCR 2C. 

My opinion is that they are both fine and comfy from a ride perspective. Aside from maybe some small geometry differences (stuff like handebar setup, etc), you can't really tell too much of a difference.

However, if you can feel the difference, and if forced to choose-- the Robaix might be smoother, but for reasons that I don't think are valid for comparison. I feel like *Specialized uses trickery* to make the Roubaix feel more comfortable. The tires and handlebar gels on the Roubaix seem softer, and I think those are dominant areas that affect the ride but cost the manufacturer very little. Also, the Zertz seat post on the Roubaix is heavy and might be a candidate for replacment to something lighter but less soft (and more like the Giant's). 

I am sure people could argue that if it feels more comfy, that isn't trickery at all. However, given that you can apply the same treatment to any bike with relative ease and small cost, I think it is more important to compare the other aspects of the bike build and ignore the minimal comfort variances. So, given the comparable rides, value for the money ruled the decision process. Well, that, and the Zertz thing was a turn-off.


----------



## End_User (Aug 1, 2004)

End_User said:


> No bike yet, tomorrow at the earliest!


Arrrrgghhh! Delayed two more weeks!


----------



## skip0327 (Jan 3, 2005)

*OCR not available...*



End_User said:


> Arrrrgghhh! Delayed two more weeks!


I just checked with my LBS yesterday...they are saying carbon is in short supply. I can't even test ride an OCR probably at the earliest next month but who knows. I did take a Specialized Roubaix for a test ride the other day...I agree with your assessment of that bike.....


----------



## End_User (Aug 1, 2004)

*Anyone out there actually own an OCR C2 yet?*

Anyone out there actually own a C2 yet? I haven't heard from anyone that has one. Review please!


----------



## joey_the_thinker (Feb 23, 2005)

The Giant dealers keep telling me all their orders are all behind and i'm starting to get a little impatient.....I went out this sunday to a bike shop that dosent have Giants, just to window shop  and if giant dosent get their act together i may end up with a Specialized Allez Elite instead of the ocr1 i was interested in. I looked at the Roubaix comp or pro.....cant remember.....looked nice. I dont think the zertz inserts are a gimmick myself...and from what i've read they do absorb road buzz . Anyway...i'm looking forward to checking out the ocr comp 2 myself...but am leaning more towards the ocr 1 alum. i'm in upstate new york fyi......and some Giants have come in......mostly low end comfort hybrids and mountain bikes ....but not any road bikes.....come on Giant....get you head out of your butt........LOL......i'm getting too old to be patient


----------



## bjankers (Feb 15, 2002)

Check this out. Some of the military suppliers are buy huge volumes of carbon.

http://www.compositesworld.com/hpc/


----------



## Light Pink (Aug 2, 2002)

My wife just went through the same dilemma. After carfull study we realy preferred the Giant over the Specialized for a variety of reasons. We ordered it (OCR1) at the end of February and got it April 7th. The LBS we bought it at has had 3 OCR1’s (S,M, XL) 1 OCR 1 (M) and They have 1 OCR2 (M) sitting on the floor for sale. She has a couple rides on it she seams to like it but from my perspective she is riding significantly faster since she got the new bike and doesn’t realize it. I have heard similar things about carbon in limited supplies; Trek just stopped all employ purchases on carbon bikes because of the shortage.


----------



## End_User (Aug 1, 2004)

Light Pink said:


> My wife just went through the same dilemma. After carfull study we realy preferred the Giant over the Specialized for a variety of reasons. We ordered it (OCR1) at the end of February and got it April 7th. The LBS we bought it at has had 3 OCR1’s (S,M, XL) 1 OCR 1 (M) and They have 1 OCR2 (M) sitting on the floor for sale. She has a couple rides on it she seams to like it but from my perspective she is riding significantly faster since she got the new bike and doesn’t realize it. I have heard similar things about carbon in limited supplies; Trek just stopped all employ purchases on carbon bikes because of the shortage.


Where is this wonderful shop that has so many OCR Comp's?

-Thanks


----------



## skip0327 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Pilot tested....*

From my observation, there seems to be plenty of Treks available. I tested the Pilot 5.0 for about an hour and no doubt this is a nice bike that takes care of my sore hands and neck. However, I'm still holding out for a Giant. The Trek Pilot 5.0, Specialized Roubaix Elite and Giant OCR Composite 2 are comparable, but the Trek costs more than the others and is not spec'd as well. I don't know what Trek's justification is unless it's just the name.



Light Pink said:


> My wife just went through the same dilemma. After carfull study we realy preferred the Giant over the Specialized for a variety of reasons. We ordered it (OCR1) at the end of February and got it April 7th. The LBS we bought it at has had 3 OCR1’s (S,M, XL) 1 OCR 1 (M) and They have 1 OCR2 (M) sitting on the floor for sale. She has a couple rides on it she seams to like it but from my perspective she is riding significantly faster since she got the new bike and doesn’t realize it. I have heard similar things about carbon in limited supplies; Trek just stopped all employ purchases on carbon bikes because of the shortage.


----------



## End_User (Aug 1, 2004)

skip0327 said:


> From my observation, there seems to be plenty of Treks available. I tested the Pilot 5.0 for about an hour and no doubt this is a nice bike that takes care of my sore hands and neck. However, I'm still holding out for a Giant. The Trek Pilot 5.0, Specialized Roubaix Elite and Giant OCR Composite 2 are comparable, but the Trek costs more than the others and is not spec'd as well. I don't know what Trek's justification is unless it's just the name.



Agreed, the Trek is just not a viable contender.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 17, 2004)

End_User said:


> Agreed, the Trek is just not a viable contender.


I've been considering these three bikes. In what areas does the Trek fall short of the other two? I've heard the most important elements are the fit, frame, and wheels for long-term happiness and comfort. If the ride is uncomfortable, the components don't really matter. How do these three stack up from the stand point of frame quality, comfort on long rides, and responsiveness when you want to go fast? If they are all pretty much the same, then I guess the components become the tie-breaker.


----------



## skip0327 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Trek Pilot*

It appears to me the Giant & Specialized have more Ultegra components, although the Trek does have a Dura Ace rear derailleur. The wheel-set might be a toss up, I don't know much about the Alex wheels on the Specialized. Really the components, wheels, frame material are highly debatable for all three bikes. The bottom line should be fit most important if you need to be more comfortable on the bike. The difference in price is several hundred dollars - not much to whine about. Damn, I don't know which bike to buy!




Wildcat said:


> I've been considering these three bikes. In what areas does the Trek fall short of the other two? I've heard the most important elements are the fit, frame, and wheels for long-term happiness and comfort. If the ride is uncomfortable, the components don't really matter. How do these three stack up from the stand point of frame quality, comfort on long rides, and responsiveness when you want to go fast? If they are all pretty much the same, then I guess the components become the tie-breaker.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

End_User said:


> Anyone out there actually own a C2 yet? I haven't heard from anyone that has one. Review please!


I just posted a review on my OCR2 Composite in the OCR2 Comp Bottle cage thread. Any questions, just ask....


----------



## End_User (Aug 1, 2004)

*Got the OCR yesterday!*

We got the OCR2 Comp yesterday. I rode it to work, and it is great. The brakes look like they are Tektros, but don't say it (they are black, unlike the photo). Funny thing is Performance Bike in Beaverton, OR called me and said they also had just got an OCR2 Comp (Medium) in stock -- I told them I didn't want it because my LBS came through with the order. It's awaiting for the picking (also on sale, until the 26th!)... go get it!


----------



## skip0327 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Excellent*

Well it's good to hear Giants are finally becoming available. Next week in Charlotte where I live there is a Specialized-Giant-Cannondale expo or something like that at a bike shop. With some luck I'll get to test one of those elusive Giants. Enjoy your new ride.....






End_User said:


> We got the OCR2 Comp yesterday. I rode it to work, and it is great. The brakes look like they are Tektros, but don't say it (they are black, unlike the photo). Funny thing is Performance Bike in Beaverton, OR called me and said they also had just got an OCR2 Comp (Medium) in stock -- I told them I didn't want it because my LBS came through with the order. It's awaiting for the picking (also on sale, until the 26th!)... go get it!


----------



## skip0327 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Giant OCR (follow up question)*

I noticed the Giant has internal cabling in the top tube. My brother in law says that is a problem with his Kestrel (cable tends to bang against the tt riding over minor bumps, etc.) Any issues with the Giant? Thanks....


----------



## End_User (Aug 1, 2004)

skip0327 said:


> I noticed the Giant has internal cabling in the top tube. My brother in law says that is a problem with his Kestrel (cable tends to bang against the tt riding over minor bumps, etc.) Any issues with the Giant? Thanks....


No, actually I found that the cable housing is held away from the frame on both ends of the internal route. They sculped the in/out areas well so that this does not appear to be an issue.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

*cable rub*



End_User said:


> No, actually I found that the cable housing is held away from the frame on both ends of the internal route. They sculped the in/out areas well so that this does not appear to be an issue.


I have found, actually, the f and r der. cables do rub and bump the head tube a bit. Not enough to sour me on the bike though. Man, is it comfy or what?


----------



## End_User (Aug 1, 2004)

pdainsworth said:


> I have found, actually, the f and r der. cables do rub and bump the head tube a bit. Not enough to sour me on the bike though. Man, is it comfy or what?


skip0327 asked if the internal routing rubbed on the top-tube, not the head tube. The internal routing on the top-tube does have very nice clearance to prevent rubbing, but yes, you are right, the cables do rub on the head-tube enough so that I put the clear plastic stickers (provided with the bike) on the head tube to prevent marking it up. I


----------



## Giant1 (Jun 17, 2005)

*OCR C2 Great So Far*

After about two months and 300 miles later I'm still happy with my OCR C2. Extremely smooth ride and low vibration. No problem except for some front derailleur chain rubbing. Still working on getting that right. But other than that it's been a blast to ride. It seems to strike the right balance between too quick handling and too stable.....at least for me! I may try lowering the stem and going to 23 vs 25 tires at a later date just to see what the changes do, but for right now it time to ride! I was in too much a hurry to ride to look at all the extra stuff the bike shop gave me, then I found those clear plastic stickers! The cables had only took a little of the gloss off the frame by the time I applied them. The quality and detailing of the frame is very good. Next time I'll look at everything first before I ride.......yeah right!


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

*Couldn't agree more*

I'll second your opinion, Giant1. The bike is stable, but not sluggish. I will also highly recommend your thoughts on the narrower tires and lower stem. I put 700x23 Michelin Pro2 Race tires on the bike and a 130mm FSA OS115 stem on my bike. The feel is great and it gets me into a lower position with which I am more comfortable.


----------

